# the Christian employee



## FritzMichaels (Oct 22, 2010)

I heard a pastor say that the Christian should be obedient to God's command of working six days at 12 hours a day... Do you agree?


----------



## reezenshooter (Oct 22, 2010)

I dont think thats possible in todays society.

I do agree Sunday should be shut down for a day of rest and worship, but theres too many people competing for jobs to get those kinda hours, in most cases


----------



## Bottle Hunter (Oct 22, 2010)

If I had to walk behind a donkey to plow and use rocks to grind my wheat to make bread, I'd say yes. Then again I'd say it took those kind of hours to farm and stay alive.

 As far today no. Why would anyone wanna work 6-12s other than a shutdown.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks bottle, but I was sorta looking for advice from people who don't hate God...


----------



## jason4445 (Oct 23, 2010)

Where did God say to work 6 days at 12 hours a day.  I can come up with most you all dredge up but can't find this one.  I know God said to rest on the 7th day - in fact it was God who took the first day off.  Where did the 6-12 thing come from?


----------



## FritzMichaels (Oct 23, 2010)

jason4445 said:


> Where did God say to work 6 days at 12 hours a day.  I can come up with most you all dredge up but can't find this one.  I know God said to rest on the 7th day - in fact it was God who took the first day off.  Where did the 6-12 thing come from?



Exodus 20:9. and the bible teaches that "a day" is a 12 hour period.  

I think Low can answer far better than I, since he knows the old testament far better...


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 23, 2010)

I hope that pastor was complying before he preached it.

If the pastor is going to preach one part of the Law, he should live by the whole of the Law.

Me thinks he should have chosen another subject.


----------



## jason4445 (Oct 24, 2010)

I appreciate your answer but still cannot find where a day is referenced in the Bible in hours.  I know God called the light day and the darkness night, but that changes hourly as the seasons change.  There is a reference that follows - natural inference that minutes made up hours can be extracted from 2 Kings 20. Hezekiah asked Isaiah, "What will be the sign that the Lord will heal me?" Isaiah replied that, as a sign, God would make the shadow go forward or backward ten steps and gave Hezekiah the choice. Notice that Hezekiah recognized the natural movement of the shadow. "It is a simple matter for the shadow to go forward ten steps," he replied (II Kings 20:8-10). He knew the natural movement of a shadow was forward because of the relation of the earth to the sun. He opted for the shadow to go backward. This would convince him God would heal his disease.

But nothing so far that I have found declares the day as a number of hours.


----------



## Bottle Hunter (Oct 26, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> Thanks bottle, but I was sorta looking for advice from people who don't hate God...



 Where do you get the misguided idea I hate God? Give me an example please to validate your assumption.

 Isn't it somewhere in the Bible about judging others or are you the typical Christian on here....... "Those that do not agree w/ me ..............

 Then on another note..... if a day is 12 hrs, does that mean the Earth is only 3k old?


----------



## apoint (Oct 26, 2010)

Bottle Hunter said:


> Where do you get the misguided idea I hate God? Give me an example please to validate your assumption.
> 
> Isn't it somewhere in the Bible about judging others or are you the typical Christian on here....... "Those that do not agree w/ me ..............
> 
> Then on another note..... if a day is 12 hrs, does that mean the Earth is only 3k old?



 discernment. actually the earth is  5998 years old give or take a few years for all the leap yrs, no matter how you count your hours in days.
 As for the Op, I think we ought to work 24-7 for the Lords work.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Oct 26, 2010)

Bottle Hunter said:


> Where do you get the misguided idea I hate God? Give me an example please to validate your assumption.
> 
> Isn't it somewhere in the Bible about judging others or are you the typical Christian on here....... "Those that do not agree w/ me ..............
> 
> Then on another note..... if a day is 12 hrs, does that mean the Earth is only 3k old?



Sorry. thought you were an unbeliever.

your question about the age of earth... 'what Apoint said'...


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 27, 2010)

apoint said:


> discernment. *actually the earth is  5998 years old give or take a few years for all the leap yrs, *no matter how you count your hours in days.
> As for the Op, I think we ought to work 24-7 for the Lords work.



how do you know this?


----------



## Havana Dude (Oct 27, 2010)

For the past 20 years, I probably have averaged about 72 hours/week. A full time job at 53 hours/week, and until last year, a part time that averaged about 20, give or take a few. Longest week was about 110 hours. Worked all days of the week, and about a year of that time, I worked every single day the sun came up, either firehouse, or building houses. I am blessed beyond belief. Don't know if it is right or wrong, but I had to support the family, the only ways I knew how.


----------



## apoint (Oct 27, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> how do you know this?



  long story short, math and a little studying the days and times of the bible mixed with a little guessing.
 Whats more important is how many days we have left to praise God and do His will because there wont be a need for The Great Commission in heaven.
 Sometimes we are to involved with the past and future to be any good in the present. Kinda too heavenly minded to be any earthly good.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 29, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> Exodus 20:9. and the bible teaches that "a day" is a 12 hour period....



Wow.  Nothing like pulling a verse out of context.


I think if you read the passage and take into account, the creation story and other sections of scripture that talk about work etc etc...you'll see that this verse is not stressing the fact to work 6 days a week....but rather, to keep that seventh day Holy.  Get all your work done on the 6 days...make sure and set-aside the 7th day as one that is for worship and rest.


----------



## FireHunter174 (Nov 5, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> I heard a pastor say that the Christian should be obedient to God's command of working six days at 12 hours a day... Do you agree?



I could see some preachers saying that.  Just figure it up for the offering plate.

Does he ask for your bank account # too, like some other churches.  We actually have a local church that does that.  they get your acct. # and automatically withdraw your tithe.


----------



## thedeacon (Nov 5, 2010)

fritzmichaels said:


> i heard a pastor say that the christian should be obedient to god's command of working six days at 12 hours a day... Do you agree?



no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 8, 2010)

How many folks would sling a natural fit, if the power went off on Saturday night at midnight, and came back on Monday mornin` at midnight?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> How many folks would sling a natural fit, if the power went off on Saturday night at midnight, and came back on Monday mornin` at midnight?



We have pull start electric here, I ain't skeered


----------

